# Gebäudeautomation mit S 7



## Andy258 (2 Februar 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe vor, bei einem Neubau alles mit einer S7 zu steuern. Ich selbst bin Elektriker und somit stellt sich da kein all zu großes Problem dar. Mich würde jedoch mal interessieren, wie ihr die komplette Ansteuerung vorgenommen habt, also beispielsweise die Steuerung der Temperator in jedem Raum (der Heizkörper) oder auch Rollladensteuerungen usw. Im Keller soll eine S7 stehen und beispielsweise im Wohnzimmer ein Touchpanel zur Steuerung. Als „Lichtschalter“ habe ich mir die neuen Glassensoren von Berker vorgestellt.  Ich bräuchte jedoch noch eine geeignete Lösung für die Signalabgabe an den Türen. Bei offener Zimmertüre soll ein Signal abgegeben werden. Wie kann man dieses Problem am besten lösen?
Wäre nett wenn ihr mal ein par Kommentare zu diesem Thema schreiben könnt und auch wie ihr es selbst gemacht habt. Ich wäre auch über Bilder dankbar! E-Mail: info.meingast@t-online.de
Dankeschön schon mal im Voraus.
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## thomass5 (2 Februar 2007)

Hallo,

Zimmertür: Readkontakt in Zarge kleines Magnet an Tür ebenso an Fenster für Lüftung
Heizkörper: Ventile gibt es zuhauf: verschiedene Spannungen / Spannungslos geöffnet /geschlossen
warum keine Fußbodenheizung?
Temperaturfühler: gut "belüftet"

Thomas


----------



## holle (2 Februar 2007)

Hallo Andy 258
Das ganze wird dann aber eine sehr teure Angelegenheit
Du brauchst ne ganze Menge an AI/AO/DI/DO um das zu realisieren
zusätzlich musst du das ganze in einer Sternverkabelung aufziehen
oder du DP Geräte ein was aber auch nicht günstig wird.
Von jedem Sensor zur SPS und von jedem Schaltgerät zum Koppelrelais oder Schütz.
In der Gebäudetechnik wird in der Regel EIB von z.b. Gira eingesetzt.
Da werden die Sensoren über einen Instabus abgefragt.

Wenn du trotzdem eine SPS einsetzen willst würde ich mir ganz genau überlegen was alles eingebunden werden soll.
z.b. Kosten eine Lichschaltung für einen Abstellraum im Normalfall so etwas um die 10€(Lichschalter und Kabel) Willst du das aber über die Sps realisierien benötigst du einen Schalter einen SPS DI einen DO ein Koppelrelais was die angeschlossene Last schalten kann und auf jedenfall mehr Verkabelung.
Da kostet so eine Schaltung schnell das dreifache.
Heizungssteuerung, Rolladensteuerung und irgenwelche Spezialeffekte sind da ein anderes Thema
Also wäre zunächsteinmal eine Kosten/Nutzenrechnung zu betreiben.
gruß holle


----------



## trinitaucher (2 Februar 2007)

Für eine dezentrale Struktur mit intelligenten Geräten ist LON ne feine Sache. dann entfällt eine Stern-Verkabelung.


----------



## Andy258 (2 Februar 2007)

Die nötigen Komponenten sind mir schon klar und ich habe auch eine Möglichkeit diese günstig zu bekommen.
Und ich werde auch bei der SPS Lösung bleiben. Ich habe beruflich auch damit zu tun und somit liegt dies nahe. 
Mir geht’s mehr so um die Realisierung in einem Gebäude. Verschieden Möglichkeiten um einen effizienten Nutzen zu haben. 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## trinitaucher (2 Februar 2007)

Wenn du unbedingt S7 nutzen willst, brauchste schon viel Zusatzmaterial, wie bereits genannt wurde. Es gibt da wirklich einfachere Lösungen, auch SPS-seitig, gerade wenn's effizient sein soll.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (2 Februar 2007)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> warum keine Fußbodenheizung?
> 
> Thomas



Weil FBH scheiße ist !


----------



## Andy258 (3 Februar 2007)

Also meine Entscheidung eine S7 zu verwenden ist so begründet:


Kenn ich mich damit aus und weiß was ich mache. Mit anderen Systemen habe ich mich noch überhaupt nicht beschäftigt.
Ich habe bereits einige S7 Komponenten zuhause. 
Die ganzen Sensoren, Lichtschalter usw. brauche ich ja sowieso.
 
Ich habe nebenbei ein Gewerbe und somit ist es kein Problem relativ günstig an die restlichen Sachen ranzukommen. 

Um nochmals auf das Thema mit dem Türkontakt zu kommen, ich habe mir vorgestellt einfach einen Kapazitiven Sensor einzubauen. Wenn ich in den Türrahmen ein Loch bohre und diesen dann dort rein stecke müsste es doch auch ohne weiteres funktionieren. 
Aber egal ob RED-Kontakt oder Sensor ich mach mir da ein bisschen Sorgen wenn da mal was kaputt sein sollte. Da müsste man ja dann praktisch den kompletten Rahmen rausreisen um ranzukommen!?!?!?

Gruß
Andy


----------



## zotos (3 Februar 2007)

Andy258 schrieb:


> ....
> Aber egal ob RED-Kontakt oder Sensor ich mach mir da ein bisschen Sorgen wenn da mal was kaputt sein sollte. Da müsste man ja dann praktisch den kompletten Rahmen rausreisen um ranzukommen!?!?!?
> ...




Also ich denke das es dafür lösungen gibt schau Dir das doch mal bei den Jungs an die Alarmanlagen bauen da gibt es sicher einen Trick. Ein sensor geht ja mal kapput.


----------



## Tobi P. (3 Februar 2007)

Setz doch statt dem Reedkontakt einen Schliessblechkontakt ein. Der ist von aussen nicht zu sehen und bei einem Defekt leicht austauschbar.


Gruß Tobi


----------



## kolbendosierer (3 Februar 2007)

Hallo Andy258,

berücksichtige aber auch , das nur du dich mit der Materie auskennst. Ich schätze mal du wirst nicht alleine in dem Haushalt leben. Frau und Kind(er) müssen ja auch was damit anfangen können.
Nehmen wir mal an du steuerst alles über ein Pannel und das geht kaputt oder die Steuerung geht kaputt? Dann sollte ja alles auch ohne Steuerung funktionieren.

Mich würde sowas auch reizen  .

Und vorallem denke dran, du wirst nicht jünger.
Nicht das du das in 10 Jahren bereuhst.

Wenn du das wirklich durchziehst und du dann irgendwann fertig bist. Schreib mal was du alles verwendet hast und wie du einzelne Dinge (Licht,Heizung usw..) gelöst hast.

Würde mich auch interessieren.

MFG

Robert


----------



## Andy258 (3 Februar 2007)

Mit dem Problem das was kaputt gehen könnte hast du recht.
Es wird ja trotzdem alles über einen Lichtschalter geschalten und somit also kompliziert ist es sicherlich nicht. Das Panel soll dann Temperaturen oder alle offenen Fenster bzw. Türen im ganzen Haus anzeigen. Diese Möglichkeiten können ja aber im Nachhinein noch verändert werden. 
Als erstes ist mal wichtig wie steuer ich was an und wo müssen überall Kabel verlegt werden.
Ich habe gehofft es gibt schon ein par Leute die sowas in der Art gemacht haben und ein par Tipps geben können. 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## zotos (3 Februar 2007)

Ich würde bei einer Heimautomatisierung auch noch den Blitzschutz mit rein planen ;o) das kann sonst ziemlich in die Hose gehen ;o)


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (3 Februar 2007)

Andy258 schrieb:


> Ich habe gehofft es gibt schon ein par Leute die sowas in der Art gemacht haben und ein par Tipps geben können.




Halt ich für wenig wahrscheinlich, dass jemand schonmal seine Zeit und sein Geld mit so einem Blödsinn verschwendet hat.

Aber vielleicht hast du ja Glück ...


----------



## kolbendosierer (3 Februar 2007)

Tja das hängt halt davon ab, wie du die Sache angehen willst. Wenn du sagen wir mal irgendwie eine Umschaltung realisieren möchtest, damit das Licht und evtl. auch die Heizung auch dann funktioniert wenn die Steuerung im Arsch ist. Müßtest du halt saumäßig viele Koppelrelais einbauen.

Ansonsten würde ich wahrscheinlich ähnlich wie bei einer normalen Hausinstallation vorgehen.

Robert


----------



## trinitaucher (3 Februar 2007)

oder komplett dezentral mit LON


----------



## Tobi P. (4 Februar 2007)

Offene Fenster und Türen anzeigen ist ja mal gar kein Problem. An die entsprechenden Fenster nen Reedkontakt, an die Türen nen Schliessblechkontakt (Reedkontakt sieht da immer so scheisse aus) und diese Kontakte dann über J-Y(St)Y 2x2x0,6 oder 4x2x0,6 (je nachdem wie viele Reserveadern du willst) auf die DI-Karte der SPS.
Bei Lichtschaltern/Tastern würde ich NYM verlegen, damit man später bei Bedarf (Anlage kaputt, kann wegen Alzheimer nicht mehr bedient werden etc.) noch auf 230V umrüsten kann. Dann die Schalter/Taster ebenfalls ab auf die DI-Karte. Ausgänge über Koppelrelais/Schütze auf die Zuleitungen zu den Verbrauchern schalten und fertig.

Bei extremer Lagerhaltung an Zahlungsmitteln kannst du dann natürlich noch beliebig viele Spielereien implementieren, z.b. Motorantriebe für die Fenster zum automatischen Lüften, gesteuert über Temperatursensoren, CO2-Sensoren etc.

Hätte ich ein eigenes Haus, wäre ich solchen Spielereien übrigens ebenfalls nicht abgeneigt 
Ein SPS-gesteuerter Rasenmäher würde mir z.b. sehr gut gefallen 

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Winnie (4 Februar 2007)

*Kabellose Schalter*

Hallo,

Interessante Sache die Du da vor hast, würde ich heute auch so machen. Ich habe leider bei meinem Umbau den teuereren Weg genommen  und alles mit EIB gemacht, ich denke die Lösung mit der S7 ist einiges günstiger.

Interessant für Dich könnte die Enocean Technologie sein, da bekommst Du normale Lichttaster die kabellos funktionieren, von VIPA bekommst Du ein entsprechendes Modul um die Daten in der S7 zu verabeiten

Gruß

Winnie


----------



## Andy258 (4 Februar 2007)

Also automatisch öffnende Fenster das ist dann doch ein bisschen zu viel des guten  
Das mit dem Schließblechkontakt ist wohl die beste Lösung meiner Meinung nach.
Mit der Gefahr dass die SPS ausfallen könnte und dann gar nichts mehr funktioniert, muss ich wohl leben. Den alles so aufzubauen, das bei einem Ausfall der SPS noch alles funktioniert, das wäre ein bisschen zu viel. 
Das NYM-Kabel zu den Lichtschaltern kann ich mir ersparen, es reicht wenn ich eine Steuerleitung nehme. Wenn ich doch einmal vorhaben sollte es „normal“ aufzubauen brauche ich nur ein Relais einbauen und schon funktionierts.

Ich werde mich jetzt mal informieren wie ich am besten die Heizkörper bzw. die Fußbodenheizung ansteuern kann. 
Wenn das auch noch geklärt ist, dann stellt sich eigentlich kein großes Problem mehr dar, den die Rollladensteuerung ist einfach in den griff zu kriegen.


----------



## Tobi P. (4 Februar 2007)

Also die Ventilansteuerung ist kein Problem. Im Prinzip brauchst du nur die passenden Stellantriebe. Die gibt es sowohl als 230V-Version als auch als 24V-Version. Letztere könntest du direkt über die 24V aus dem Schaltschrank versorgen.
Ich schaue morgen in der Fa. mal, ob ich ein Datenblatt zu den von uns verbauten Antrieben finde. Sind glaube ich von Oventrop, aber ich bin nicht ganz sicher.


Gruß Tobi


----------



## Oberchefe (4 Februar 2007)

Die Stellantriebe für Fußbodenheizungen (Heizwiderstand mit Bimetall, von Heizungsbauern oft als Stellmotor bezeichnet) bekommst Du beim Heizungsbauer oder aber auch bei Ebay. Sind beispielsweise von Watts(siehe Anhang):
http://www.wattsindustries.com/
PT100 las Fühler, fertig.

Für Heizkörper entweder entsprechende Teile statt des Thermostats drauf (Gibt's evtl. auch von ELV was passendes), oder aber (einfacher in der Verkabelung, aufwendiger für den Heizungsbauer): Verrohrung wie FBH, d.h. ein paar Rohre von jedem Heizkörper an eine zentrale Stelle (Heizungsverteiler) statt nur T-Stücke im Estrich.


----------



## edison (5 Februar 2007)

Ich denke, das hier schon mehrere eine S7 in der Verteilung daheim installiert haben, sich jedoch nicht öffentlich als technikverliebte Spinner outen wollen.

Zur Zeit ist meine Verteilung noch in bau, auf eine Heizungsregelung werde ich erstmal verzichten - an jedem Ventil liegt aber schon ein Schlauch, damit ich nachträglich noch die Heizung in die Steuerung mit einbinden kann. Stellantriebe von Heimeier hab ich schon ersteigert.

Temperaturerfassung will ich über PT1000, Rinck Multiplexer und PT1000/0-10V Umsetzer realisieren.

Dafür hab ich die Lichtsteuerung komplett umgesetzt:
Beckhoff DP Koppler mit Analogausgang, Rinck Multiplexer, Dimmerpacks aus dem Studiozubehör als 19" Einschub.
Hat mich über den Daumen 350€ für 20 Dimmbare Kanäle gekostet - da kommt EIB selbst bei Ebayeinkauf nicht mit.

Als Touchpanel werd ich versuchsweise erstmal einen alten Kassenrechner mit ProTool verwenden.


----------



## noeppkes (5 Februar 2007)

*S7 für Gebäudesteuerung. Klasse. habe ich auch !*

Hallo an alle,

ich verwende ebenso eine S7 als Steuerung für unser komplett renoviertes restauriertes HAus.
Rolladensteuerung, Dimmer für die Hallogen, Fensterkontakte (Reed-Kontakte), Fussbodenheizung (Regelung), LON-Bus zu meiner Wärmepumpe, Anbindung ans Internet per eMail und eine Anbindung via SMS (Wenn ich im Urlaub bin, kann ich einen Tag vor dem Urlaubsende die Heizung wieder einschalten per SMS, da die Fussbodenheizung etwas träger ist als die 'normale' Heizung). Des weiteren habe ich in jeden Raum einen Rauchmelder, sowie einen Bewegungsmelder.
Die Bewegungsmelder steuern mir im Bad die Zirkulatiuonspumpe, sowie auch das Radio.
Betritt jemand das Gäste-WC, so geht das Radio automatisch an.

Rauchmelder und Bewegungsmelder sind gekoppelt mit dem SMS Modul, als Alarmanlage.

Tja, meiner Phantasie sind im Moment keine Grenzen gesetzt.

Tja, die Rolladensteuerung ist schon fertig. Funktioniert super.
Die Dimmer mache ich mit einem PWM-Signal, das ich dann per R und C wandle auf Gleichstrom. Diesen geben ich dann auf einen 0-10V Dimmer.
Leider ist die SPS nich so schnell auf den DO und kann daher kein PWM mit entsprechender Frequenz erzeugen.
Deswegen verwende ich hierzu einen kleinen Microchip-Coltroller, der mittels RS485(CP340-Modul, RS232 gewandelt auf RS485) an die S7 angebunden ist.

Was im Moment mir noch Probleme bereitet, ist die Temperaturmessung in den einzelnen Räumen.
Ich suche hierzu ein Modul (Unterpuztz) mit Temperaturanzeige, sowie einem PT100 o.ä., welches ich dann per RS485 oder einem anderen Protokoll abfragen kann.
Leider habe ich bisher nichts passendes gefunden.
Deswegen will ich mir eventuell selbst ein Modul entwickeln, mit einer kleinen LCD und 2 Tastern zum einstellen der Zimmertemperatur.
Die Kosten sind ja enorm, aber vielleicht hat jemend Interesse hier auch mitzumachen.

Vielleicht habe ich jetzt einige ein paar Ideen schmackhaft gemacht.
Gerne würde ich meine Erfahrungen mit anderen Tauschen, so wie auch meine geschriebenen Module.
Da ich allerdings noch sehr stark im Rohbau bin, wird sich der eigentliche Beginn der Entwicklung erst in ca. 3 Monaten abspielen.
Aber man kann ja schon einmal geistig planen.

noeppkes ...


----------



## nade (5 Februar 2007)

Hooohoo feinsche.
Les gerade das mit den Rauchmelder.
Also da Gebietsweise bei Neubauten Rauchmelder vorgeschrieben sind und im Gerede auch für Altbauten vorzuschreiben.
Da jeh nach Positionierung ein Bateriewechsel nervt, über Funk Gruppenschaltung zwar "sicher" aber wenn eh es Haus zwecks Renovierung/Umbau "aufgerissen" ist währe da fürn YSTY ein Ritz auch nimmer nennenswert.
Zudem überall kann einer hin, nur in die Küche und in die Nähe von einem Kamin ist es nicht soooo gute idee, esseiden man will wissen wanns Steak fertig ist oder es Kaminfeuer angemacht wird.:twisted:
Und kleine Kinder spiele gerne... Große noch viel mehr.:twisted:
Zugegeben so ne Gebäudeautomation ist eine nützliche "Spielerei" und würde mich auch reizen.


----------



## knabi (5 Februar 2007)

@ nade:

Deshalb setzt man an solche "empfindliche" Stellen wie Küche (Wrasen), Bad (Wasserdampf!) oder von mir aus auch Kaminzimmer keine Rauch-, sondern Wärmemelder, und schon ist alles wieder OK  .

Ansonsten gebe ich zu, wenn ich bauen würde, hätte ich zu dem Thema auch den einen oder anderen Gedanken ...

Viele Grüße

Holger


----------



## Jochen Kühner (5 Februar 2007)

noeppkes schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> 
> Was im Moment mir noch Probleme bereitet, ist die Temperaturmessung in den einzelnen Räumen.
> Ich suche hierzu ein Modul (Unterpuztz) mit Temperaturanzeige, sowie einem PT100 o.ä., welches ich dann per RS485 oder einem anderen Protokoll abfragen kann.
> ...



Müsste doch mit einem AVR günstig zu lösen sein??? LCD's bekommst du bei Ebay für um die 15€ (nokia displays) und ein avr der die ansteuern kann dürfte auch nur so um die 5€ kosten. Der hat dann analog und digital einänge. Und habe auch das hier http://www.htw-dresden.de/fe/labor/mikror/projects/pb_slave/PB_Text.html gefunden. Beschriebt einen anschluß an den Profibus von einem AVR


----------



## noeppkes (5 Februar 2007)

Hallo Jochen,

das mit der PRofibusanbindung ist eine Klasse Sache (sofern sie funktioniert). Werde es mal probieren.

Aber:
Ein fertiges Modul ist wahrscheinlich genauso teuer und sieht bestimmt professioneller aus.
Deshalb suche ich nocht solch einen Einsatz für Unterputz, das eine LCD für die Soll- Istwerttemperatur und eine Einstellmöglcihkeit für die Sollwerttemperatur hat.
Das ganze wie schon oben beschrieben natürlcih busfähig.

Vielleicht kennt jemand soch ein Modul, ansonsten muss ich es wirklich selber machen.
Ist für mich kein Problem. Arbeite auf diesem Gebiet schon über 20 Jahr.
Ist halt nur Arbeit. Diese wollte ich mir ersparen.

noeppkes ...


----------



## Andy258 (5 Februar 2007)

Also wie man sieht, Möglichkeiten gibt es genügend. 
Ich werd mir jetzt mal die ganzen Sachen zur Heizungssteuerung durchschauen und was Passendes raussuchen. 
Ich frage mich nur grad wo bringt man am besten den Temperaturfühler im Raum an und am besten noch so das man nichts davon sieht!? 
Die Sache mit den Dimmern ist recht günstig ausgegangen muss ich sagen wenn ich so rumschau nach Lösungen.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## cth (5 Februar 2007)

Hallo Andy258,

da ich in nächster Zeit meine ETW grundsaniere und anschließend selber einziehe, bin ich schon länger auf der Suche und auch schon fündig geworden.

Steuerung mit S7 und Beckhoff-Klemmen.

Taster für 6 Signale mit 6 LEDs und Hintergrundbeleuchtung 24VDC (im Schalterdesign) gibt es von Gira Typ: 2003 XX siehe pdf.

Ausgänge über Schütze mit Hand-0-Automatik Einstellung.
Dimmer noch nicht gelöst.Gib mir bitte mal die Bezeichnung.

Stellantriebe für Heizkörper z.B. Honeywell M100-AGE (24VDC mit Hilfskontakt) oder mein Favorit Sauter AXS 111 SF 202 (24V AC mit 0-10 V Steuerung) siehe pdf. Honeywell habe ich schon seit 3/4 Jahr im Test und läuft super, Sauter habe ich bestellt und soll diese Woche noch kommen.

Temperaturerfassung über PT 100 Klima, bin noch am probieren mit dem Einbau, der Empfindlichkeit und auch Trägheit.

Mein Gedankengang ist eine Abdeckplatte(Schalterprogramm) in ca. 1,5m Höhe zu befestigen dort wo sonst der Thermostat sitzt und auf der Rückseite den PT aufzukleben. Aber was ist mit der Trägheit und der Erfassung der Temperatur durch die Platte? Hilfe und Unterstützung sind Willkommen.

Fensterkontakte für das abschalten der Heizung wenn das Fenster offen oder gekippt ist sind voll i.O. kosten kaum Aufpreis wenn mann eh neue Fenster braucht und diese sind im Fenster eingebaut und nicht sichtbar.

Touchscreen habe ich schon, 15 " von Wincor Nixdorf super Teil funktioniert bisher sehr gut mit ProTool.

Gruß Chris


----------



## Andy258 (5 Februar 2007)

Und wie hast du das Touch Panel mit der S7 verbunden?

Im Bereich der Taster ist zurzeit der Berker TS Sensor mein Favorite.


----------



## thomass5 (5 Februar 2007)

Hallo,
zu den Temperatursensoren hätte ich ne Idee:
Schalterdose darin Temperatursensor(was auch immer) und ein kleiner langsamer leiser Lüfter pustet alle 5... min Luft für ein paar sec. darauf wonach dann gemessen wird. Das ganze kann überstrichen/tapeziert werden nur kleine Luftlöcher freilassen.
Thomas


----------



## TommyG (5 Februar 2007)

Zu

den Bastel- LCD's kann ich Pollin empfehlen, vor allem preiswert..

Greetz


----------



## Andy258 (5 Februar 2007)

Hab jetzt deine Frage ganz vergessen, ich hab selber noch keine Dimmer. Hab mal bei Ebay geschaut was es so gibt. Ich werd halt irgendwelche Dimmaktoren für die Schaltschrankmontage nehmen. Aber welche genau weiß ich selber noch nicht.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Jochen Kühner (5 Februar 2007)

*LCD's...*

Also LCD's würde Ich lieber bei ebay schauen. Bei Polin gibts da nur zeilenbassiertes und das auch nicht billig. bei ebay gibts lcd's von einem nokia 6600 glaub ich für um die 15€. die können dann 4096 farben und 200 auf 300 pixel oder so. und da gibts auch schon eine fertige lib für avr's zum ansteuern von denen!


----------



## cth (5 Februar 2007)

Andy258 schrieb:


> Und wie hast du das Touch Panel mit der S7 verbunden?
> 
> Im Bereich der Taster ist zurzeit der Berker TS Sensor mein Favorite.


 

Hallo Andy,

Touchscreen wird über VGA an den PC angeschlossen hier an meinen
Server und an diesem habe ich einen MPI-Adapter zur Kommunikation mit
der SPS installiert. Funktioniert gut und ohne Probleme in der Testphase.

Wie schließt Du denn den Berker TS an, direkt an die SPS hast Du Schaltungsunterlagen?

Gruß Chris


----------



## edison (6 Februar 2007)

Meinen Kassenrechner hatte ich über einen Netlink an die S7 angebunden - die Vipa CPU hat jedoch eine Ethernetschnittstelle, leider kann ich da nicht direkt auf die CPU, benötige wohl noch Softnet Ethernet - was ich leider nicht habe


----------



## frankuc45 (6 Februar 2007)

Hallo

ich habe das gleiche vor und auch schon realisiert
Türkontakte sind kein Problem da gibt es wie schon geschrieben fertige Lösungen zum einbau in Zargen.
Lichtschalter kannst du auch von Jung nehmen das entprellen kann die SPS ich würde nur Beckhoff EAs anbauen weil die viel kleiner sind und günstiger die passen in einen "normalen" Schrank und die Abdeckung passt auch noch.
Ich habe auch mein ganzes Haus in Sternform verkabelt. Denke nur an einen großen Schrank


----------



## dkeipp (6 Februar 2007)

Sodele...genau mein Thema  

Bei mir zuhause läuft momentan ein Stockwerk über SPS (Schlafzimmer, Wohnzimmer, Büro)

Mal zu meinen Lösungen:

Dimmaktor
Ich hab momentan Weidmüller DP Module AO sowie DI/DO im einsatz. Daran hab ich ein analog(0-10V Dimmer aus der Veranstaltungstechnik, die Versorgungsspannung wird über ein Schütz zugeschaltet sobald ein AO >=1.
Da der Dimmer aber recht wenig taugt (flimmern un so'n mist) hab ich mir jetzt ein "Unigate IC Profibus" geordert. daran ein AVR gebastelt und erstmal 4 PWM ausgänge geschaltet. an den PWM's hängt ne kleine Verstärkerschaltung und dann Halbleiterrelais... funktioniert einwandfrei!!! (Allerdings erstmal nur 12V Halogenlämpchen)

Gerade hab ich die Gira Taster bestellt (Danke für den tip cth  )

Temperaturen mess ich über PT100 die 2mm aus der Holzdecke ragen (überhaupt nicht zu sehen)

Die Thermostate hat ich mal von Ebay. Weiss nit mehr welches Fabrikat. Jedenfalls kann man diese bei Steuerungsausfall manuell bedienen.

Türkontakte hab ich keine. Aber dafür ein Laserscanner als Bewegunsmelder im Hof


----------



## cth (6 Februar 2007)

dkeipp schrieb:


> Gerade hab ich die Gira Taster bestellt (Danke für den tip cth  )
> 
> Temperaturen mess ich über PT100 die 2mm aus der Holzdecke ragen (überhaupt nicht zu sehen)


 
Hallo dkeipp,

wenn Du denn Girataster ausprobiert hast, bitte ich um kurzes Statement, zwecks Bedienung und Funktion.

Welchen hast Du denn bestellt 1fach oder 3fach?

PT 100 aus der Decke, warum nicht, aber wo hast Du diesen im Raum örtlich plaziert, Mitte oder mehr vom Fenster weg???

Gruß Christian


----------



## Oberchefe (6 Februar 2007)

> Bei Polin gibts da nur zeilenbassiertes und das auch nicht billig.



Pollin hat auch grafikfähige. Zeilenbasierte (2 Zeilen) gibt's für 3,95.

Mit Parsic und einem Microchip µC auch kein Thema, Ansteuerung kann dann entweder seriell (Max232) oder einiges langsamer per 1-bittiger Übertragung von normalem Digitalausgang erfolgen.


----------



## Andy258 (7 Februar 2007)

Also die Berker TS Sensoren sind zwar nicht ganz billig weil sie auch noch ziemlich no sind aber dafür machen sie optisch was her find ich. Man schließt sie einfach über das Universal Modul an (kostet 20 Euro zusätzlich) und kann dann direkt auf den Eingang der SPS gehen.

Das Problem mit dem Touch Panel ist wohl am einfachsten mit einem von Siemens zu lösen das schließt man direkt über Profibus an und dann müsste es ohne Probleme funktionieren.
Zumindest war ich bis jetzt dieser Meinung. Ich muss aber zugeben, das andere optisch wesentlich besser sind. Jedoch kann es auch leicht zu Schwierigkeiten mit der Programmierung kommen. 

Zu dem Sensor in der Decke:
Ist zwar eine gute Idee, aber was machst du wenn du ihn mal austauschen musst???
Dann kannst ja theoretisch die Decke aufschlagen oder hast du das anders geregelt?

Ich hatte zuvor überlegt jedes Stockwerk einzeln zusammenzufassen und dann über Profibus an eine S7 anzuschließen. Jedoch müsste ich dann in jedem Stockwerk eine Unterverteilung setzen und wenn alles Zentral liegt kann leicht mal was umgeklemmt werden.
Ich werde mir im Keller einen Rittal Schrank hinstellen wo die komplette Hausinstallation untergebracht wird. Daneben dann noch einen 19“ Schrank für die komplette Telefon- und Netzwerktechnik.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## ALBundy (26 Januar 2009)

Super! Endlich habe ich einen passenden Thread gefunden, hoffe ich kann ihn etwas wiederbeleben. Habe paar Fragen bezüglich der Realisierung der Hausinstallation mit SPS S7 (CPU 315DP), da ich relativ neu auf diesem Gebiet bin. 

Es ist eine "normale" Installation mit Lichtschaltern vorinstalliert, ich möchte aber über das Touch Panel das Licht im Haus steuern. 
Habe Schwierigkeiten mir den Topologiebaum vorzustellen, wie ich am besten vom Knotenpunkt (et200s) auf die Aktoren gehe, ohne einen zu großen Umverdrahtungsaufwand zu betreiben. 


Da ich schon mal hier das frage, kann mir da einer gute Bücher oder inet Seiten dazu empfehlen? Ich vermute mal es gibt da nicht viele infos dazu, weil es ja für die Gebäudeautomatisierung untypisch ist, das ganze mit einer S7 SPS und mit profibus zu realisieren. :-(


----------



## maxi (27 Januar 2009)

ALBundy schrieb:


> Super! Endlich habe ich einen passenden Thread gefunden, hoffe ich kann ihn etwas wiederbeleben. Habe paar Fragen bezüglich der Realisierung der Hausinstallation mit SPS S7 (CPU 315DP), da ich relativ neu auf diesem Gebiet bin.
> 
> Es ist eine "normale" Installation mit Lichtschaltern vorinstalliert, ich möchte aber über das Touch Panel das Licht im Haus steuern.
> Habe Schwierigkeiten mir den Topologiebaum vorzustellen, wie ich am besten vom Knotenpunkt (et200s) auf die Aktoren gehe, ohne einen zu großen Umverdrahtungsaufwand zu betreiben.
> ...


 
Wennd ue eine 3xx Xpu verwendest kann ich dir momentan Murr mit Profibus für die dezentralen E/A raten.

Anstelle des Siemens Touch Paneels solltest du dich mal bei anderen umsehen. Die Siemens sind spitze für die Industrie, jedoch vermute ich ganz stark das du preislich und komfortabel hohe Abstriche machen müsstest.


----------



## Sash7770 (27 Januar 2009)

Moinsen...

spitzen Thema. Ich überlege das auch schon länger. Wäre schön wenn das Thema weiter so gefragt blebt...


----------



## Andy258 (27 Januar 2009)

Für kleine Aufgaben, eignen sich die Siemens Panel, z. B. TP170 usw. recht gut. Ansonsten einfach einen Touch-TFT installieren und irgendwo nen Rechner dazu hinstellen. Soll es auch noch Professionell sein, kann ich nur die Firma ProFace empfehlen! 

  Ich selbst versuch gerade trotz alle dem, S7 und EIB zu verbinden. Der Grund, dies ist die einzige Möglichkeit um beispielsweise das Revox Multiroom System oder die neuen Busch Jaeger Prion mit zu integrieren. Wie das Zusammenspiel funktioniert, kann ich selber noch nicht sagen.


----------



## ALBundy (27 Januar 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Wennd ue eine 3xx Xpu verwendest kann ich dir momentan Murr mit Profibus für die dezentralen E/A raten.
> 
> Anstelle des Siemens Touch Paneels solltest du dich mal bei anderen umsehen. Die Siemens sind spitze für die Industrie, jedoch vermute ich ganz stark das du preislich und komfortabel hohe Abstriche machen müsstest.




Der Preis spielt bei mir eher untergeordnete Rolle, weil es, ich sage mal jetzt ein Wunsch des Kunden ist.
Mir geht es nur um das WIE, also wie ich es alles zusammen in "Einklang" bringe. Mein Focus liegt dabei auf die Aktoren, sprich Taster für Lichtsteuerung. Wie kann ich da am besten ein 24V Signal für die et200s abzweigen? Zurzeit schaltet es 230V Relais. Wenn ich das mit 24V machen würde, dann müsste ich auch die Schütze auch auswechseln und umverdrahten, das wäre ein imenser Aufwand. 

Mir ist durchaus bewusst das mein vorhaben mit es alles mit der CPU315 DP, der dezentralen perepherie et200s und dem TP277 durchaus überdimensioniert und unwirtschaftlich ist.


----------



## Chris1 (27 Januar 2009)

Hallo Leute 
zwischendurch wurden mal die Kosten erwähnt
Ich habe meine Solaranlage (Warmwasser) mit einer S7 
realisiert, eine 314IFM wurde bei einem Kunden nicht mehr gebraucht.
Da ich die einzelnen Temperaturen kontrollieren wollte und aber nicht viel 
Geld ausgeben wollte habe ich mir einen Multiplexer gemacht
9 Ausgänge zum Umschalten der Temperaturen damit kann ich 16 Werte einlesen auf einem Analogen Eingang.
Bei diesen Temperaturen geht ja alles langsam da reicht es wenn ich alle 10 Sekunden einen Änderung erfasse.
Gruss Chris


----------



## Golden Egg (27 Januar 2009)

Hi. Euer Problem wegen der Temperaturerfassung könnte man doch mit einer zentralen Lüftung im Haus regeln. Die Temperaturerfassung würde dann in den Zu- und Abluftleitungen für jeden Raum erfolgen. Die Heizkörper in jedem Raum wären dann hinfällig(außer Fußbodenheizung wenn man drauf besteht). Stichwort "_Passivhaus_-_Konzept".


_


----------



## edison (27 Januar 2009)

Chris1 schrieb:


> habe ich mir einen Multiplexer gemacht
> 9 Ausgänge zum Umschalten der Temperaturen damit kann ich 16 Werte einlesen auf einem Analogen Eingang.


Du hast den Multiplexer selbst zusammengeschraubt?
Für das Geld, was 16Relais kosten, bekommst Du bei Rinck auch einen fertigen Multiplexer - kann ich nur weiterempfehlen, habe selbst einen für meine Dimmer im Einsatz.
Als Visualisierungssoftware nutze ich ProTool, versuche aber gerade den Umstieg auf IP-Symcon


----------



## Andy258 (27 Januar 2009)

edison schrieb:


> Du hast den Multiplexer selbst zusammengeschraubt?
> Für das Geld, was 16Relais kosten, bekommst Du bei Rinck auch einen fertigen Multiplexer - kann ich nur weiterempfehlen, habe selbst einen für meine Dimmer im Einsatz.
> Als Visualisierungssoftware nutze ich ProTool, versuche aber gerade den Umstieg auf IP-Symcon



   Bist du im Bezug auf Multiroom-Anlagen schon weiter gekommen? Ich stehe nämlich wieder mal vor dem gleichen Problem, wie ich in einem Haus eine Multiroom-Soundanlage installieren und vernünftig steuern kann.


----------



## edison (28 Januar 2009)

Nicht wirklich, liebäugel momentan mit einer Serverbasierten lösung über Mediaportal.
Aber erstmal ist IP-Symcon dran


----------



## Riebi (13 September 2009)

noeppkes schrieb:


> Die Bewegungsmelder steuern mir im Bad die Zirkulatiuonspumpe, sowie auch das Radio.
> Betritt jemand das Gäste-WC, so geht das Radio automatisch an.
> 
> Rauchmelder und Bewegungsmelder sind gekoppelt mit dem SMS Modul, als Alarmanlage.
> ...


 
Super Idee. Einfach zu realisieren -> man muß nur drauf kommen.


----------



## Lukaswm (12 Mai 2011)

*möglichkeiten im Eigenheim ?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte gerne mein 2003 erbautes Reihenhaus ein bisschen aufpimpen, das ambesten so Kostengünstig ( bis 750€ ) wie möglich.
Bitte um Vorschläge.


----------



## edison (12 Mai 2011)

Starterset von Wago, S7 200, Loxone - sollten drin sein.
Fehlt noch installation, Verteilung, Relais, Inbetriebnahme.

Was besteht den schon, wieviel machst Du selbst,...


----------

